# OnePlus 3T



## Chubfish (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi!

I just got my OnePlus 3T and would highly recommend it as an much cheaper alternative to Samsung Galaxy S7 and Goggle Pixel.

Antutu Benchmark gives my phone a score of  164117 wich classifies as Amazing.

Its quick and responsive, great games handeling and holds an alright tempature during stresstest.

Not as slippery as some have said it to be and the shell you can add to it looks nice and makes it stick to your hand.

All in all a great phone that has a cost of around 400 dollars.


----------



## LTUGamer (Dec 29, 2016)

I have also ordered OnePlus 3T for my friend, he also enjoyed it  Personally I prefer oversized phones (at least 6 inches ) but for regular users OnePlus 3T is great (even the best) deal


----------



## Chubfish (Dec 29, 2016)

LTUGamer said:


> I have also ordered OnePlus 3T for my friend, he also enjoyed it  Personally I prefer oversized phones (at least 6 inches ) but for regular users OnePlus 3T is great (even the best) deal



OnePlus 3T is the biggest phone I've used so far


----------



## Bot (Dec 30, 2016)

I had mine for a month now and I love it. anything bigger is really too big for me as daily driver. dash charging is awesome and changed my charging over night habit altogether. I used to be a Google phone loyalist since the G1 =D and this is my first phone not Google branded or sub-branded. i just couldn't get myself to fork out that much money for the 6P, 5X or the Pixel, let alone the Pixel XL.


----------



## Chubfish (Dec 30, 2016)

Bot said:


> I had mine for a month now and I love it. anything bigger is really too big for me as daily driver. dash charging is awesome and changed my charging over night habit altogether. I used to be a Google phone loyalist since the G1 =D and this is my first phone not Google branded or sub-branded. i just couldn't get myself to fork out that much money for the 6P, 5X or the Pixel, let alone the Pixel XL.



I agree, stopped charging during the night and it beats the Google Pixel on almost everything.  WELL spent money, best phone i've used.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 30, 2016)

How fragile does it feel compared to other phones?
I've seen a picture of one bent already, on Imgur.
They look fairly thin.


----------



## Chubfish (Dec 30, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> How fragile does it feel compared to other phones?
> I've seen a picture of one bent already, on Imgur.
> They look fairly thin.



It does not feel fragile at all, the shape and thickness is different compared to for example Samsung Galaxy S7, but it is quality stuff.
I am using a shell on it and that makes it feel like a sturdy brick hehe.  Loving it.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't have the OP3T, but if I weren't getting a Pixel then it would be my second choice, no doubt. People do get a lot for that small amount of money honestly, yes new brand and all those stuffs are there.


----------



## Bot (Jan 2, 2017)

The phone is pretty sturdy. I wouldn't call it rugged but good enough for normal use. I would sit on it or drive my car over it.
I found this YouTube video just before I bought mine. This guy is doing some crazy drop test with his. I would take this with a grain of salt but shows that this phone is durable.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 2, 2017)

Bot said:


> The phone is pretty sturdy. I wouldn't call it rugged but good enough for normal use. I would sit on it or drive my car over it.
> I found this YouTube video just before I bought mine. This guy is doing some crazy drop test with his. I would take this with a grain of salt but shows that this phone is durable.


Yes, the phone is very durable, one of the most durable there is actually but that video is actually about the Rhinoshield case. Same case used on a Pixel and results were almost same, no massive height drops but he threw the phone as far as he could on concrete. Love that case.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2017)

I would buy one but lack of MicroSD card slot is a big deal breaker for me.

I honestly dont understand why they never add these to the design.


----------



## Johnnyboy94 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hmm I have the Asus Zenfone now but I will get the One Plus 3 next week, can't wait


----------



## CounterZeus (Jan 16, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would buy one but lack of MicroSD card slot is a big deal breaker for me.
> 
> I honestly dont understand why they never add these to the design.



It has 64-128GB internal memory. No need for a ext. card. Anyway, I got the regular OP3 since last summer and I love it.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 16, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would buy one but lack of MicroSD card slot is a big deal breaker for me.
> 
> I honestly dont understand why they never add these to the design.


yeah me too, i prefer put my files on sd card and leave the internal for system and apps


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2017)

CounterZeus said:


> It has 64-128GB internal memory. No need for a ext. card. Anyway, I got the regular OP3 since last summer and I love it.



Speak for yourself. I have a huge music collection that almost fills a 128gb memory card on my phone and id rather have expandable memory then pay a lot more for built in storage on a phone unless it comes with more ram aswell


----------



## aiyana (Apr 6, 2017)

Just saw the black version on sale at geekbuying, it looks stunning!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2017)

my next phone will be the Huawei Mate 9


----------

